

Tiny apartment in Paris (8sqm only) [video] - pratiksaha
http://vimeo.com/109832468

======
yitchelle
I wonder how common this type of accommodation is in Paris? This would be
great if there is also a cooking area in there.

~~~
bsaul
historically this is what we called "chambre de bonne" (servants room). It
used to not include showers or toilets, which could be found in the corridors
( one for all the rooms on the floor). In the 60s and 70s it became more and
more used by students that could still go to their parent's appartment. Then
in the 90s it became rearranged more and more to be used as a regular
appartment with all the equipment.

And during all those years, prices have only been rising. This video shows a
flat that probably costs more than 500€ a month ( judging by the look of the
street, it.s probably in an expensive neighbourhood).

